# A little advice please



## Keenbean (Nov 24, 2017)

I was put on TRT 3 years ago. Ive started late in life lifting. I know I know I’ll never be an athlete. Just want to be better then I was. After two years of TRT and learning powerlifting I’ve decided it’s too rough on my veins in my legs. So I’ve backed off on heavy lifting. 

Doctors seem to not mention ever anything about PCT. Which I really don’t care about ever having kids, but I do like having my testicles. 
My question is,”Is there any I can take something to bring them back?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 24, 2017)

If you are asking...if you need PCT while on TRT, my understanding is No...someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 24, 2017)

as for your balls.................I have no clue....


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2017)

HCG.  Try 500iu twice a week for 10 weeks (10000iu vial)


----------



## Keenbean (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for the response and yes I don’t want a pct. just want to bring back the size of my nuts. Guess I could put metal ones in my sack and play a tune when I’m going to pound town.


----------



## Keenbean (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you Cecil,

can i I take it while on Cypionate?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2017)

Keenbean said:


> Thank you Cecil,
> 
> can i I take it while on Cypionate?



Yes. Think of it like a supporting component of a proper trt protocol.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes.  I recommend it for guys while on cycle, or once or twice a year on TRT


----------



## Keenbean (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you Pillarofbalance and Cecil. Glad I found this site.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't listen to the ghey lion.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 25, 2017)

Here's another forum for you to check out more related to what you're looking for.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> Don't listen to the ghey lion.



Shut Up Red


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 26, 2017)

Why was my link deleted, it's a trt forum not a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

I have been on TRT for about a decade. I use 250iu Mon/Thurs of HCG and it keeps your testicles from atrophy...


----------



## Keenbean (Dec 5, 2017)

Think it will bring them up to par if I just do two days a week. 
Or maybe start doing it after two weeks of hcg everyday?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 5, 2017)

I would do what I said in my first post.  2X/week for 10 weeks.  They need time, a larger dose for a shorter period of time is not what you need while on TRT.  That can work as a kick start going into PCT to restart natural test production, but that's not what you're doing.

Two 10-week cycles a year is not uncommon.


----------

